# PSE Bow Madness



## Bobtechbow (Nov 25, 2008)

I got one. It's a good shooting bow. It's very light so if you're used to a stouter feeling bow you have to get used to it or load it up with accessories to get some weight on it. Light or heavy it is a shooter. I like the adjustability of the cam. It's fairly quiet but the stock Vibracheck unit might give it a high pitched "ping". For being a single cam bow it's pretty fast. Has a solid back wall which I like. A great shooting bow overall and with a great price I would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I wouldnt buy the madness without shoooting one but for me i liked it alot. i actually had it down to either the bm or the diamond but i went with the diamond cuz it was a little smoother and better resale value. the bm is a very light bow the only thing i didnt like was the grip on it but its def a shooter.


----------



## Psychobilly (Aug 9, 2009)

*I love my XS*

It's my first bow I've hunted with, and I really like it. I've had guys come up to me at the local range and ask what I was shooting because they couldn't believe how quiet it was. At the time, it was 100% stock with an eastman stabilizer on it. I've got no complaints whatsoever, but I might end up wishing I'd gone with a bit longer ATA for some reason later. The XS is so small my girlfriend asked me if it was a real bow, or if it was a kid's one or something. My two cents, best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## HoytTHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

In my search for what bow to purchase, I shot the BM and the Brute side by side and believe it or not the Brute was actually a better shooting bow with a longer BH so obviously more forgiving. I liked the BM and the look is awesome but it just didn't have that "Feel" for me. I ended up going with the Hoyt Turbo Hawk as you can probably tell by my login. The brute is also quite a bit less expensive but if you plan on keeping the bow for a while get what you can afford but aside from that cost should not be a factor (Hopefully that cam out correctly). In other words get what feels the best to you and not necessarily the least/most expensive. I shot the Martin, PSE, Mathews and Hoyt a few times before deciding which one to get. 
Anyway, sorry to get long winded. In a nutshell, if you are a PSE only kind of guy (Prior to the Hoyt Turbo Hawk, PSE was all I had shot) then I would really look into the Brute. It is an awesome shooting bow and seemed quiter than the BM to me. It is also a few hundred less. I hope this helps.


----------

